# yeti copy less money



## MaGuyver (Nov 6, 2012)

That is a good copy. Looking at the 45 between the two sites, I don't see much difference. I guess you would have to get them side by side to see any quality differences.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

The inside dimensions are larger than the yeti and larger on the outside for the respective sizes


----------



## bflyfish (Feb 14, 2014)

worth watching


----------



## Bob_Rogers (Oct 14, 2009)

I reserved a 45, full report upon arrival in late August/early September (barring another longshoremans strike)


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

My bud got a clone K2 to save $40 or so. And because he hated the trendy Yeti. And thought it was overpriced. Although it LOOKED like it was the same as a Yeti. The top was thin and started warping in a few weeks. And he doesn't even use it as a casting platform. I'd  hate to see what it looked like after four years of my 230# ass on it. My Yeti has been proving itself worth for many hard years. On a side note this past Christmas my bud bought a Yeti roadie for his bro.  

At least this is substantial savings compared to other clones that are nearly as much as Yeti. And definitely better than a Igloo or some other $100 POS cooler. Don't see the point in just saving little. And getting less. A old man once gave me some life advice when I was younger. He said "spend your money once" 

Have Yetis went up on price lately? I swear I paid under $300 for my Tundra many years ago. Now they are $350! I guess the thieves are ripping em off they had to raise the price. There have got to be a half dozen clones out there now. Sucks because the Yeti guys are true hard core fishermen. And support the CCA. Leaving the American dream with a idea and hard work. These other guys are just suits trying to cash in on somebody else's work. It wouldn't surprise me if some are outsourced to China.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

Some costco stores carry the igloo sportsman cooler at about 40% savings over the comparable yeti and they look decent


----------



## Shinerkiller (Dec 12, 2006)

Some costco stores get yetis once in a while but just in one size. Last time it was a tundra 65 for $349 and b4 that a 105qt


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> Some costco stores get yetis once in a while but just in one size. Last time it was a tundra 65 for $349 and b4 that a 105qt



Yep it seems the costco stores i have been as of lately either had the igloo sportsman 75qt for $229 or the yeti 75 qt for $379 .... No single store carried both it was one or the other


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2015)

I agree, the Yeti beats the clones in every case except price. This new cooler looks to be the real deal. A little competition won't be a bad thing for Yeti [see price reductions].


----------



## NoeSmyrnaBch (Aug 19, 2013)

Maybe this will bring yeti back into reality with their pricing. It's plastic guys....plastic....


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

Yeti will never be price competitive with something like this due to their marketing budget and model of distribution


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2015)

I agree, their marketing budget must be enormous. You see Yeti sponsoring everything out there. I guess that's great if you're a pro or someone looking for backing for a tv show.


----------



## shb (Oct 29, 2013)

> Maybe this will bring yeti back into reality with their pricing. It's plastic guys....plastic....



.89 cents worth of plastic.................................God Bless America!   ;D


----------



## JCGator (Feb 5, 2015)

Would look great as a casting platform on the old splashed BT 18 ;D

First off, I have no affiliation with yeti i just have 3 of their coolers and love them.

The title says it all... of course a product will be cheaper when they dont have to spend money for an original design and R&D. I agree that competition is good for the consumer but a straight up copy doesn't drive innovation. Yeti could have just made a knockoff tervis tumbler but they blew it out of the water with the rambler and rightfully charge a premium! It is expensive to pay for engineers and designers to make original products and that gets reflected in the price. 

Yes they have a large marketing budget, sponsor shows, anglers, events, etc but that money flows back to the consumer by way of better TV shows, better tournaments, better Conservation (CCA), etc. They are real sportsman that care about the outdoors and the lifestyle. 

Haters gonna hate but to each his own. I choose to support the brands that lead the pack and not just try to keep up.


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

These are made in the US, unlike Yeti or the copy.

http://www.igloosportsman.com/

http://www.orcacoolers.com/

https://www.bisoncoolers.com/


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

I'll never be ready for Yeti pricing. I bought 2 K2 20 quart
scratch and dents for $97 last December. Excellent coolers.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Only way I got a Yeti was my grandson gave me one. It replaced my casting platform. If you use their advice for keeping the ice from melting that would work in any good cooler
Just sayen


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Just saw a different brand at Bass Pro that looked just a Roadie for only $149. Not sure on the name but it also looks like it came with a padded Camo seat cushion..


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

K2's would be a contender if their latches weren't upside down.


----------



## 1gunner (Dec 29, 2014)

I reserved a 65 in July and I ust got this email:

http://us11.campaign-archive2.com/?u=2135cd00b02c44439db9b302a&id=580d46ba9d&e=cf2f8366df

Not sure that I want to pre-pay for a cooler that will now be shipped at the end of October rather than August. Anybody else pulling the trigger on one of these?


----------



## root_wad (Jun 13, 2015)

zh said:


> I reserved a 65 in July and I ust got this email:
> 
> http://us11.campaign-archive2.com/?u=2135cd00b02c44439db9b302a&id=580d46ba9d&e=cf2f8366df
> 
> Not sure that I want to pre-pay for a cooler that will now be shipped at the end of October rather than August. Anybody else pulling the trigger on one of these?


Got the same info. There are other options. Obviously they are undercapitalized and scrambling. May prove to be a great product but not the way they are going.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I'm not real interested in buying a copy of anything.... Like a few other commercial types I've gone to Engel coolers and have been very satisfied. Their built locally (Jupiter) and reasonably priced since you're not paying for a monster advertising budget..... I'd recommend them as worth a look -particularly for larger coolers....


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

The delay might be due in part from a lawsuit filed by Yeti. But Yeti has sued every roto molded cooler that came to market. They made the attorneys rich and ran out of money in 2012 and sold out to private equity. Rtic is owned by a man who is a venture capitalist.

I say if you are looking at them and need one, get in line and get it. Then give a full report after you receive it.


----------



## MgPanacea (Aug 24, 2015)

I have a Canyon. It has similar design to a yeti. They make great casting platforms because handles and latches are fully recessed. Yeti coolers are a little over priced but the yeti accessories are way overpriced. I built my own rod holders (like yetis) for 8 bucks.


----------

